# اعادة تصنيع الورق



## hamada (30 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اقوم بعمل مشروع التخرج على اعادة تصنيع الورق 

فارجو لمن يملك معلومات او دراسات سابقة عن هذا الموضوع ان يزودني به 

وانا له من الشاكرين


----------



## فهد الحماد (15 ديسمبر 2006)

أخي أو أختي / الفاضلة 

مساء الخير 

انا لان استعد لمناقشة رسالة الدبلوم بعنوان الأثر البيئي جراء النفايات الورقية .
وتناولت في احدى الابواب :
1- اعادة التدوير .
2- صور وطريقة التدوير .
3-توزيع النفايات الورقية .

م / فهد الحماد


----------



## hamada (4 فبراير 2007)

اخي فهد حياك الله انا اخوك في الله محمد

ويا ريت تفيدني بما عندك من معلومات

او اذا ممكن ترسلي على ال***** شي ولو القليل من دراستك للاستفادة منها


----------



## م_ خليل (4 فبراير 2007)

*رد واجب*

اخوانى لدى كتاب جيد يتحدث عن موضوع صناعة الورق بشكل عام
اذا كان الموضوع يهمك ارجو الرد
ملحوظة الفضل فى هذا الكتاب يعود الى الاخ (نانوتكنولوجى) له كل الشكر


----------



## hamada (5 فبراير 2007)

اخي م. خليل

ان الموضوع جدا مهم ويا ريت تضع الكتاب او ترسله 

ويا ريت ما تتاخر علينا

ولك مني كل شكر


----------



## medo_hamadah_h (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الكريم /- 
صاحب رسالة الدبلوم الخاصة باعادة تدوير الورق واعادة تصنيعة
تحية طيبة 0000 وبعد
حياك اللة 0000 ممكن بعد استاذان سيادتكم اطلع على الموضوع الخاص برسالة الدبلومة الخاصة بمعاليكم لحاجتى الهامة والقصوى اليها 0
الرجاء من سيادتكم بعد الموافقة على اطلاعى عليه ان تقوم بارسالها على الايميل الخاص بى والظاهر ادناة
×××××××××××××××××××
ولسيادنكم جزيل الشكر 000: 
التوقيع 
محمد احمد ابراهيم عبدالعال

يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## eng_eslam (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو من الاخوة نشر المواضيع على الموقع لحاجتى لتلك المعلومات اتمنى الاستجابة


----------



## marwamoharram (31 مارس 2011)

*اريد اى معلومات عن مشروع تدوير الورق*

الساده الزملاء : ارجو لمن يمتلك الخبره فى مشورع تدوير الورق افادتى, حيث اريد اقامه المشروع واحتاج شريك بالخبره و جزء من راس المال


----------



## marohad (17 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## saad-_-8 (22 مايو 2011)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## ريم الملاك (2 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ...
انا طالبة معمارية في المرحلة الخامسة واخترت مشروع التخرج مصنع لتدويرالورق ملحق به مطبعة ..
ارجو ممن لديه معلومات تخص هذا المجال مساعدتي بها..من ناحية الالآت المستخدمة وتفاصيلها وخط الانتاج وكذلك الامثلة المشابهة ..مع جزيل الشكر


----------

